# Netgear WG111v3 wireless usb problem



## IceDragon5489 (Aug 27, 2009)

hi i just recently bought this adapter and i installed the cd it came with and i have limited or no connectivity, it says im connect with the netgear program but with windows it says i have limited or no connectivity so im going insane over here trying to figure out whats wrong arghhhh i've tried everything please help!  its not dhcp i already did ipconfig/all in the command box and looked at dhcp but its good, its killing me please help someone! when i do the command box it says for my wireless net work connection:

Windows IP Configuration

HostName....:kyle-awlbu0iq9i
Primary Dns Suffix.......:
Node Type.......:Unknown
IP Routing Enabled......: No
WINS Proxy Enabled.....: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State........:Media disconnected
Description.........: VIA PCI 10/100Mb Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address........: 00-01-29-FA-7D-A5

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description.......:NETGEAR WG111v3 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter
Physical Address........:00-1E-2A-D2-39-4A
Dhcp Enabled..........: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address...: 169.254.190.86
Subnet Mask..........: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway.........:

O and i have Verizon Fios if that makes a difference prolly not tho and ive tried restarting my router and everything


----------



## IceDragon5489 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nevermind guys i fixed it, reinstalled cd and told it to use windows wireless and not netgears lol


----------

